

Fast tests are useless - joeyespo
http://www.obeythetestinggoat.com/fast-tests-useless-hot-lava-be-damned.html

======
IanCal
> Arg! That's not a unit test at all! It touches the database, which is hot
> lava! Worse still, it touches the filesystem! It'll be really slow! And it
> has too many dependencies!

The reason these things are bad is because something outside of your tests can
break them. You can have odd failures when you're running two sets of tests in
parallel, for one.

It is _not_ because it's just slow.

